
Trump tells Apple to build more US plants in response to tariffs - HillaryBriss
https://www.engadget.com/2018/09/08/trump-rebuffs-apple-tariff-complaint/
======
HillaryBriss
_The problem, as you might guess, is that it 's not as simple as building new
plants in the US. It's not just the cost of the workers, it's the flexibility
of that worker pool and access to resources._

------
NinaJZapala
I do believe that many people in the US would love to work for Apple. Apple
with deep pockets could also help with training and building a strong pool of
workers. My 2 cents!

